# Is spouse allowed to work on dependent's visa if the other get the student visa?



## merhama.n (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Well this is really urgent and I request any one has a knowledge of my query,so please answer me ASAP 
I am off to Turkey, to Istanbul University on student visa and want to take my spouse along on dependent's visa. I had this query if I can take my spouse along on dependent's visa which is cleared by a local consultant. Now I want to know if I take my spouse with me, will he be allowed to work. Because student is not allowed to work I guess in turkey.. 
Please help me.. its realy realy urgent 
thankssss


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Any visa type other than work visa is usually clearly marked "not allowed to work".


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

The employer of your spouse must apply for a work visa.


----------



## merhama.n (Mar 15, 2013)

*many thanks but ..*

thanks alot.. but since dependents any where in the world are allowed to work, and specialy in EU.. since Turkey is in EU now.. dont they follow the rules that of EU?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

First of all, Turkey is not in EU. (A good thing its not in the Eurozone!) she's a candidate.

On top of that, dependents are not allowed to work EVERYWHERE in the world.

Foreigners who wish to work legally in Turkey should apply thru their prospective employer. Unless you have special skills, finding such employers is difficult. Good luck!


----------



## ozcan (Jul 29, 2012)

merhama.n said:


> Hi everyone,
> Well this is really urgent and I request any one has a knowledge of my query,so please answer me ASAP
> I am off to Turkey, to Istanbul University on student visa and want to take my spouse along on dependent's visa. I had this query if I can take my spouse along on dependent's visa which is cleared by a local consultant. Now I want to know if I take my spouse with me, will he be allowed to work. Because student is not allowed to work I guess in turkey..
> Please help me.. its realy realy urgent
> thankssss


Hello, What is your nationality?


----------

